# [APP][2.2+] Emma (alpha) - Siri's friend



## webDeWo (Jun 30, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Alpha

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
Do you know Siri? I'm sure you do. It's kinda popular voice assistant from also kinda popular mobile OS. And it even looks good.
So, to make you all happy, here's Emma - *Siri's friend.*

Emma is still very young. You can't send text messages, call anyone or schedule a reminder yet. But there's a lot of things she already *can* do.
What makes Emma better than the other assistants available in Google Play? It doesn't work like them. Everything (like in Siri) computes on Emma servers. That's why Emma's really fast and smart.

Screenshots


> https://lh6.ggpht.com/dsHc5L3fnYQkfzYD4oqRYwav8oSBW_63AM1F0ImwLYSNXvixEUXwMTDUy4AtSg9eGAqV
> https://lh3.ggpht.com/rgfup0tVnDYamAmtKtuy0cjKrMFb4N8jfStZaz3U7wxqcjmkyNY-bdpCnTvuoAYOpykl
> https://lh6.ggpht.com/wSp95qoy9Lgjb7ePyxEnSCQw0unWSpj7lgh5OdwhXQm3TxnLcazyrmzxZStpEOc0Yw
> https://lh5.ggpht.com/ylI_Y84PFYXndY3pS4g0ay8rhzLEshBKe-v3mnPGikgmDcNg2i9ID7HeUELmyopOJw
> ...


Changelog


> Always available here.


You can switch between Siri-based look and original Emma's look.

Cool, huh?

Download it now!
From Google Play Store


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Definitely gonna check this out, this is something else!


----------

